# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Các điểm du lịch Sapa hấp dẫn (2)

## aloso13

*DU LỊCH SAPA*
*Điểm đến: Bãi Đá Cổ Sapa*Nằm trên địa phận của ba xã Tả Van, Hầu Thào và Sử Pan thuộc thung lũng Mường Hoa với diện tích khoảng 8 km*2, bãi đá cổ Sapa là một điểm đến khá độc đáo và huyền bí. Với 159 tảng đá lơn nhỏ, nằm ngay sát đường đi, ít ai nghĩ những tảng đá này có điều gì khác thường nếu không nhìn kỹ tận mắt. Hiện tại, vẫn chưa có những giải thích thỏa đáng nào cho khách *du lịch Sapa* về những trạm khắc kỳ lạ và tinh tế trên những tảng đá cổ này.

_Bãi đá cổ – Điểm đến du lịch Sapa_
Điều khiến bãi đá này gây ấn tượng mạnh cho người xem đó là mực độ tập trung các tảng đá, với 159 biểu tưởng khác nhau, không khiến khách *du lịch Sapa* khỏi tò mò, muốn tìm hiểu. Nhìn kỹ vào các tấm bia, ta có thể nhận ra các hình vẽ như hình vuông, hình chữ nhật, các nét vạch đơn, vạch đôi, những đường song song và những đường cắt ngang, những hình người, hình chim thú, cảnh sinh hoạt…

_Bãi đá cổ – Điểm đến du lich Sapa_
Những nghiên cứu của các nhà khảo cổ học gần đây cho thấy, những biểu tưởng cố trên những tảng đã này mô tả những cảnh sinh hoạt, hoạt động khá gần gũi, quen thuộc của người Việt Nam khoảng 2500-2600 năm trước đây. Qua đó thấy được trình độ phát triển của Việt Nam thời bấy giờ, củng cố thêm nhận định Việt Nam là một trong những cái nôi của nền văn minh nhân loại.

_Bãi đá cổ – Điểm đến du lich Sapa_
Dù có lịch sử khá lâu đời, thế những bãi đá cổ Sapa cũng mới chỉ được tìm ra gần đây, vào năm 1923, do công của một nhà Đông dương học người Pháp gốc Nga. Từ đó trở đi, bãi đá trở nên khá nổi tiếng và được khách du lịch nước ngoài yêu thích, họ thường dành nhiều thời gian ở đây để ngắm nhìn và so sánh với di tích đá khắc ở Sereda Capivara (Braxin), ở Boyne (Ailen)…
Bãi đá cổ là một điểm dừng không thể thiếu được đối với bất cứ khách du lịch Sapa nào. Trước khi chuẩn bị hành trang cho chuyến du lịch Sapa của mình, các bạn nhớ đừng quên mang theo máy ảnh nhé!
_Nguồn: tổng hợp bởi Cattour.vn



_*Lưu ý:* Không đặt link vào bài viết, post đúng mục. Nếu sai phạm xóa không cần thông báo hoặc ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod!

----------

